# Non passa giorno



## Nono (11 Luglio 2022)

che non penso a ....

Avete un chiodo fisso quotidiano?


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Luglio 2022)

Certo.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2022)

I chiodi fissi fanno compagnia, soprattutto se non tengono su un quadro di casa.


----------



## Nono (11 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Certo.


Ok.
La seconda domanda è: quale?


----------



## Nono (11 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I chiodi fissi fanno compagnia, soprattutto se non tengono su un quadro di casa.


Possono essere una buona o una pessima compagnia


----------



## Reginatriste72 (11 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> che non penso a ....
> 
> Avete un chiodo fisso quotidiano?


Si


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2022)

Vabbè.
Telefonatevi!


----------



## ladyred (11 Luglio 2022)

Sì


----------



## Nono (11 Luglio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Si


Ok, per qualcuno qui non vale


----------



## Nono (11 Luglio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Sì


Tutti così criptici..... ????


----------



## Reginatriste72 (11 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ok, per qualcuno qui non vale


Per qualcuno vale sempre


----------



## CIRCE74 (11 Luglio 2022)

Io sono meno romantica....il mio chiodo fisso sono le mie figlie...da quello che ho capito della domanda te chiedevi nella vita di tutti i giorni...una persona che mi piace va e viene, un giorno posso avere la fissa per uno domani per un altro...le mie figlie sono e saranno la mia unica costante.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Luglio 2022)

Mio padre.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Luglio 2022)

Io ho cercato di cacciarli i chiodi fissi...e ci sto riuscendo (più o meno)
Ogni tanto uno mi  rispunta...ma resterà sempre un gran rimpianto!!! però lo ricordo con piacere e non ci soffro... però resterà per sempre un grande ...ma....


----------



## ologramma (11 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> che non penso a ....
> 
> Avete un chiodo fisso quotidiano?


Si 
Ma non lo dico


----------



## danny (11 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> che non penso a ....
> 
> Avete un chiodo fisso quotidiano?


La musica.


----------



## Nono (11 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io sono meno romantica....il mio chiodo fisso sono le mie figlie...da quello che ho capito della domanda te chiedevi nella vita di tutti i giorni...una persona che mi piace va e viene, un giorno posso avere la fissa per uno domani per un altro...le mie figlie sono e saranno la mia unica costante.


Circe, non voleva per forza essere romantico.
Poteva essere un amore, un progetto, un problema ..... le figlie.
Tutti pensano ai figli, tutti pensano al lavoro, tutti pensano a mangiarr, ma non per forza diventa il tuo chiodo fisso.


----------



## CIRCE74 (11 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Circe, non voleva per forza essere romantico.
> Poteva essere un amore, un progetto, un problema ..... le figlie.
> Tutti pensano ai figli, tutti pensano al lavoro, tutti pensano a mangiarr, ma non per forza diventa il tuo chiodo fisso.


Chiodo fisso per me è la cosa a cui penso per prima appena svegliata e l'ultima a cui penso prima di addormentarmi ...e restano sempre loro...tutto il resto è un contorno che cambia ogni giorno in base al periodo in cui mi trovo...non riesco a fare ruotare la mia vita intorno ad una persona che oggi c'è e domani magari no...questo volevo dire.


----------



## perplesso (11 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Chiodo fisso per me è la cosa a cui penso per prima appena svegliata e l'ultima a cui penso prima di addormentarmi ...e restano sempre loro...tutto il resto è un contorno che cambia ogni giorno in base al periodo in cui mi trovo...non riesco a fare ruotare la mia vita intorno ad una persona che oggi c'è e domani magari no...questo volevo dire.


immagino intendesse dire che poteva anche una canzone magari scema, ma che ti ritrovi a canticchiare spesso.


----------



## CIRCE74 (11 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> che non penso a ....
> 
> Avete un chiodo fisso quotidiano?


te però vedo che non hai scritto il tuo...


----------



## CIRCE74 (11 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> immagino intendesse dire che poteva anche una canzone magari scema, ma che ti ritrovi a canticchiare spesso.


e non ce l'ho....guarda ci stavo pensando anche ora ma non trovo niente che mi si ripresenta tutti i giorni...ogni giorno è diverso...che ti devo dire...forse sono una che si annoia facilmente.


----------



## Nono (11 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mio padre.


Si, io dovrei pensarci più spesso ...


----------



## Nono (11 Luglio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Si
> Ma non lo dico


Non vale


----------



## Nono (11 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> La musica.


Bellissimo 

Che genere?


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Luglio 2022)

Dunque  rimanendo in tema di infedeltà.
Del mio passato non passa giorno in cui non pensi a tutte le amanti più importanti che ho avuto, il loro pensiero mi sfiora ogni giorno, magari per qualcosa che faccio, vedo, dico. Questo mi dimostra che anche se uscite dalla mia vita qualcosa da portarmi dietro per sempre mi hanno lasciato.


----------



## Nono (11 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dunque  rimanendo in tema di infedeltà.
> Del mio passato non passa giorno in cui non pensi a tutte le amanti più importanti che ho avuto, il loro pensiero mi sfiora ogni giorno, magari per qualcosa che faccio, vedo, dico. Questo mi dimostra che anche se uscite dalla mia vita qualcosa da portarmi dietro per sempre mi hanno lasciato.


Sono poche, ma potrei dire la stessa cosa.
Solo le storie extra, chissà perché.
Chi più chi meno, però,  posso dire: non passa settimana che ....
Per il giorno devo restringere la cerchia


----------



## danny (11 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Bellissimo
> 
> Che genere?


Cantautore.


----------



## Nono (11 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Cantautore.


----------



## omicron (11 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> che non penso a ....
> 
> Avete un chiodo fisso quotidiano?


Ci sto pensando… no
Non ce l’ho, mai avuto 
Non mi sono mai fissata su qualcosa


----------



## danny (11 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


>


L'ho incontrato in studio qualche anno fa. Per caso.


----------



## Nono (11 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> L'ho incontrato in studio qualche anno fa. Per caso.


Io un paio d'anni fa a un suo concerto ....
È sempre un mio mito


----------



## danny (11 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io un paio d'anni fa a un suo concerto ....
> È sempre un mio mito


Assolutamente sì.


----------



## perplesso (11 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> e non ce l'ho....guarda ci stavo pensando anche ora ma non trovo niente che mi si ripresenta tutti i giorni...ogni giorno è diverso...che ti devo dire...forse sono una che si annoia facilmente.


dovresti fare più sesso


----------



## CIRCE74 (11 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> dovresti fare più sesso


vero...ultimamente con questo caldo mi è un po'passata la voglia...ed effettivamente sono anche più nervosa...mi sa che devo organizzare un seratina per rilassarmi un po'


----------



## perplesso (11 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> vero...ultimamente con questo caldo mi è un po'passata la voglia...ed effettivamente sono anche più nervosa...mi sa che devo organizzare un seratina per rilassarmi un po'


in Nostra Signora del Pompino We Trust


----------



## CIRCE74 (11 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> in Nostra Signora del Pompino We Trust


ma quanto sei scemo


----------



## perplesso (11 Luglio 2022)

io?  nah.   e questa tua miscredenza in NSP verrà punita


----------



## CIRCE74 (11 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> io?  nah.   e questa tua miscredenza in NSP verrà punita


però questo è abuso di potere


----------



## MariLea (11 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dunque  rimanendo in tema di infedeltà.
> Del mio passato non passa giorno in cui non pensi a tutte le amanti più importanti che ho avuto, il loro pensiero mi sfiora ogni giorno, magari per qualcosa che faccio, vedo, dico. Questo mi dimostra che anche se uscite dalla mia vita qualcosa da portarmi dietro per sempre mi hanno lasciato.


ed ora che le hai gratificate tutte, qual'è il chiodo fisso, quello di olo?


----------



## Koala (11 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> che non penso a ....
> 
> Avete un chiodo fisso quotidiano?


A… quanto meritavo il metabolismo veloce!


----------



## perplesso (11 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> però questo è abuso di potere


certo.  qualcosa in contrario?


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Luglio 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> ed ora che le hai gratificate tutte, qual'è il chiodo fisso, quello di olo?


In questo preciso istante mi trovo a cena, lungo l'Arno, da solo. Il mio chiodo fisso è che me la servano il prima possibile perché ho una leggera famina.


----------



## Nono (11 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> In questo preciso istante mi trovo a cena, lungo l'Arno, da solo. Il mio chiodo fisso è che me la servano il prima possibile perché ho una leggera famina.


Una fiorentina .....????


----------



## CIRCE74 (11 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo.  qualcosa in contrario?


Non sia mai


----------



## CIRCE74 (11 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> In questo preciso istante mi trovo a cena, lungo l'Arno, da solo. Il mio chiodo fisso è che me la servano il prima possibile perché ho una leggera famina.


Buon appetito


----------



## Koala (11 Luglio 2022)

E mo che Totti e Ilary si so lasciati ho un nuovo chiodo fisso


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> E mo che Totti e Ilary si so lasciati ho un nuovo chiodo fisso


Hai un debole per gli intellettuali?


----------



## Koala (11 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai un debole per gli intellettuali?


Non si era capito?
Sono il mio chiodo fisso


----------



## omicron (11 Luglio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> E mo che Totti e Ilary si so lasciati ho un nuovo chiodo fisso


Ah si sono lasciati alla fine?


----------



## Koala (11 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ah si sono lasciati alla fine?


Si, hanno già fatto comunicati ufficiali… aspettiamo solo l’iscrizione a tradinet di uno dei due


----------



## Nono (11 Luglio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Si, hanno già fatto comunicati ufficiali… aspettiamo solo l’iscrizione a tradinet di uno dei due


Speriamo in Ilary .... anche se ultimamente assomiglia più a Joker che ad una letterina


----------



## omicron (11 Luglio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Si, hanno già fatto comunicati ufficiali… aspettiamo solo l’iscrizione a tradinet di uno dei due


----------



## ologramma (12 Luglio 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> ed ora che le hai gratificate tutte, qual'è il chiodo fisso, quello di olo?


Se vuoi te lo dico ,solo pensavo che si sarebbe capito


----------



## MariLea (12 Luglio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Se vuoi te lo dico ,solo pensavo che si sarebbe capito


infatti si era capito
chiedevo a Pinco se il suo chiodo fisso fosse uguale al tuo


----------



## ladyred (12 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Tutti così criptici..... ????


se lo scrivo @perplesso mi insulta


----------



## Nono (12 Luglio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> se lo scrivo @perplesso mi insulta


Scrivimelo in un orecchio


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> se lo scrivo @perplesso mi insulta


t'insulto anche se non lo scrivi


----------



## ladyred (12 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> t'insulto anche se non lo scrivi


magari mi piace essere insultata


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2022)

non ne dubito


----------



## CIRCE74 (12 Luglio 2022)

Volevate sapere il mio chiodo fisso? Oggi è che arrivi il prima possibile il carrattrezzi visto che la macchina ha deciso di lasciarmi per strada


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Volevate sapere il mio chiodo fisso? Oggi è che arrivi il prima possibile il carrattrezzi visto che la macchina ha deciso di lasciarmi per strada


Tienici al corrente


----------



## CIRCE74 (12 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tienici al corrente


Sto aspettando.....


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sto aspettando.....


Vuoi che chieda a Etta come va con la paranoica?


----------



## CIRCE74 (12 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vuoi che chieda a Etta come va con la paranoica?


Così mi deprimo ancora di più...apri una nuova discussione...come aprire il triangolo...mi ci sono intrigata


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Così mi deprimo ancora di più...apri una nuova discussione...come aprire il triangolo...mi ci sono intrigata


Ho capito dopo un paio minuti.


----------



## CIRCE74 (12 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho capito dopo un paio minuti.


Sono a casa!!!!....mi sono anche dovuta sorbire le prese per il kiulo di mio marito...ha detto che non capisce come ho fatto a spaccare una macchina di nemmeno 1 anno...mica è colpa mia se non fanno più le auto di una volta


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2022)

esattamente che problema aveva


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Volevate sapere il mio chiodo fisso? Oggi è che arrivi il prima possibile il carrattrezzi visto che la macchina ha deciso di lasciarmi per strada


Miii...che sfiga!!!


----------



## CIRCE74 (12 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> esattamente che problema aveva


Saltata la frizione... è andata di lusso...ero su una strada tutta curve in discesa...mi ha preso velocità... vabbò... è andata


----------



## CIRCE74 (12 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Miii...che sfiga!!!


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Saltata la frizione... è andata di lusso...ero su una strada tutta curve in discesa...mi ha preso velocità... vabbò... è andata


la frizione non salta. si brucia.  e per bruciarla ce ne vuole


----------



## CIRCE74 (12 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> la frizione non salta. si brucia.  e per bruciarla ce ne vuole


Sembri mio marito


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sembri mio marito


tuo marito ha ragione allora


----------



## omicron (12 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> la frizione non salta. si brucia.  e per bruciarla ce ne vuole


Quando avevo la panda 750fire
Mi si ruppe il filo della frizione


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quando avevo la panda 750fire
> Mi si ruppe il filo della frizione


e come hai fatto a romperlo?


----------



## CIRCE74 (12 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quando avevo la panda 750fire
> Mi si ruppe il filo della frizione


Vedi che non sono la sola?


----------



## CIRCE74 (12 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> tuo marito ha ragione allora


Come sempre


----------



## omicron (12 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> e come hai fatto a romperlo?


E che cosa ne so io? Ad un tratto non avevo più il pedale 
Il meccanico si cuccó 220€


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E che cosa ne so io? Ad un tratto non avevo più il pedale
> Il meccanico si cuccó 220€


per forza, la frizione è na roba grossa.   prima non sentivi odore di bruciato?


----------



## Koala (12 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> tuo marito ha ragione allora


Ah la modestia


----------



## omicron (12 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> per forza, la frizione è na roba grossa.   prima non sentivi odore di bruciato?


No, cigolava quando cambiavo marcia
Ma sostenevano tutti che fosse normale


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2022)

quant'anni c'aveva quell'auto?


----------



## CIRCE74 (12 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No, cigolava quando cambiavo marcia
> Ma sostenevano tutti che fosse normale


Anche la mia non ha fatto odore di bruciato...io ero un po' che dicevo che le marce non entravano bene ma nessuno mi ascoltava


----------



## CIRCE74 (12 Luglio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Ah la modestia


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Anche la mia non ha fatto odore di bruciato...io ero un po' che dicevo che le marce non entravano bene ma nessuno mi ascoltava


sicura che schiacciavi il pedale


----------



## omicron (12 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> quant'anni c'aveva quell'auto?


Una ventina più o meno


----------



## omicron (12 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Anche la mia non ha fatto odore di bruciato...io ero un po' che dicevo che le marce non entravano bene ma nessuno mi ascoltava


Mio babbo uguale, tutto quello che dicevo “si, ma sai una sega te” era la sua risposta
Poi un giorno la prese lui è trovò mille difetti
Ma va?


----------



## CIRCE74 (12 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sicura che schiacciavi il pedale


Noooooo...ma scherzi? Perché c'è un pedale?


----------



## CIRCE74 (12 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mio babbo uguale, tutto quello che dicevo “si, ma sai una sega te” era la sua risposta
> Poi un giorno la prese lui è trovò mille difetti
> Ma va?


Tutto uguali


----------



## ologramma (13 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sembri mio marito


perchè ha ragione


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Luglio 2022)

Aggiornamento parco macchine...la mia a riparare... vogliono dare la colpa alla mia guida a dire loro troppo "sprint" per non fare passare la riparazione in garanzia...sto usando l'auto di mio marito da ieri aspettando di prendere l'auto sostitutiva...oggi ho forato....ma dico io...ci deve essere qualcuno che mi sta mandando accidenti!!!p.s.mio marito ha detto che da ora in poi mi muoverò con il triciclo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Aggiornamento parco macchine...la mia a riparare... vogliono dare la colpa alla mia guida a dire loro troppo "sprint" per non fare passare la riparazione in garanzia...sto usando l'auto di mio marito da ieri aspettando di prendere l'auto sostitutiva...oggi ho forato....ma dico io...ci deve essere qualcuno che mi sta mandando accidenti!!!p.s.mio marito ha detto che da ora in poi mi muoverò con il triciclo


Ma daiii...che sfigaaaa...


----------



## omicron (14 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Aggiornamento parco macchine...la mia a riparare... vogliono dare la colpa alla mia guida a dire loro troppo "sprint" per non fare passare la riparazione in garanzia...sto usando l'auto di mio marito da ieri aspettando di prendere l'auto sostitutiva...oggi ho forato....ma dico io...ci deve essere qualcuno che mi sta mandando accidenti!!!p.s.mio marito ha detto che da ora in poi mi muoverò con il triciclo


ti capisco
quando avevo la panda uno non si fermò al rosso e si schiantò nel mio sportello, l'anno dopo avevo la punto e uno non si fermò e tamponò la sua ragazza che si infilò nella mia bauliera, poi ho cappottato (e lì è stata colpa mia), e ho buttato quella macchina, anni dopo presi la marbella di mia suocera e una vecchina non si fermò allo stop infilandosi nel mio sportello, sempre con la solita macchina ho quasi fuso il motore perchè senza acqua nel radiatore, stamattina mi hanno battuto la macchina al parcheggio...


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ti capisco
> quando avevo la panda uno non si fermò al rosso e si schiantò nel mio sportello, l'anno dopo avevo la punto e uno non si fermò e tamponò la sua ragazza che si infilò nella mia bauliera, poi ho cappottato (e lì è stata colpa mia), e ho buttato quella macchina, anni dopo presi la marbella di mia suocera e una vecchina non si fermò allo stop infilandosi nel mio sportello, sempre con la solita macchina ho quasi fuso il motore perchè senza acqua nel radiatore, stamattina mi hanno battuto la macchina al parcheggio...


Allora è la tua vicinanza che porta sfiga!!!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ti capisco
> quando avevo la panda uno non si fermò al rosso e si schiantò nel mio sportello, l'anno dopo avevo la punto e uno non si fermò e tamponò la sua ragazza che si infilò nella mia bauliera, poi ho cappottato (e lì è stata colpa mia), e ho buttato quella macchina, anni dopo presi la marbella di mia suocera e una vecchina non si fermò allo stop infilandosi nel mio sportello, sempre con la solita macchina ho quasi fuso il motore perchè senza acqua nel radiatore, stamattina mi hanno battuto la macchina al parcheggio...


Bozzata?
Cmq minchia anche te...che sfiga ..ma un giro a Lourdes?


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Bozzata?
> Cmq minchia anche te...che sfiga ..ma un giro a Lourdes?


Prepara il pullman....io comunque non guido...non sia mai che appena lo tocco salta per aria il motore....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Prepara il pullman....io comunque non guido...non sia mai che appena lo tocco salta per aria il motore....


arrivo ..


----------



## oriente70 (14 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E che cosa ne so io? Ad un tratto non avevo più il pedale
> Il meccanico si cuccó 220€


Potevi cambiare senza frizione


----------



## omicron (14 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Allora è la tua vicinanza che porta sfiga!!!






bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Bozzata?
> Cmq minchia anche te...che sfiga ..ma un giro a Lourdes?


Rigata e spaccato un fanale 
Lourdes prima o poi mi vedrà  e succederà qualche disastro  naturale 




oriente70 ha detto:


> Potevi cambiare senza frizione


La seconda entra anche senza frizione
All’epoca non lo sapevo


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Aggiornamento parco macchine...la mia a riparare... vogliono dare la colpa alla mia guida a dire loro troppo "sprint" per non fare passare la riparazione in garanzia...sto usando l'auto di mio marito da ieri aspettando di prendere l'auto sostitutiva...oggi ho forato....ma dico io...ci deve essere qualcuno che mi sta mandando accidenti!!!p.s.mio marito ha detto che da ora in poi mi muoverò con il triciclo


forare può essere effettivamente un imprevisto.   bruciare una frizione no.   tu partivi al semaforo tenendo la frizione giù troppo


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> forare può essere effettivamente un imprevisto.   bruciare una frizione no.   tu partivi al semaforo tenendo la frizione giù troppo


Prima parlo con l'officina e poi ti dico...non ho mai avuto problemi ed ho sempre guidato così...quindi è la macchina difettosa non il mio modo di guidare


----------



## oriente70 (14 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Rigata e spaccato un fanale
> Lourdes prima o poi mi vedrà  e succederà qualche disastro  naturale
> 
> 
> ...


Per emergenza si fa così A macchina spenta si mette la prima, poi si gira la chiave  si saltella qualche secondo poi la macchina va , da lì in poi puoi mettere tutte le marce a salire e a scendere  il problema sorge se ti devi fermare  per ripartire devi spegnere la macchina e ripetere la procedura  come sopra   sempre si stia parlano di auto come la cara vecchia panda senza tutta sta cavolo di elettronica .


----------



## Tachipirina (14 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> arrivo ..


vengo anche io, male non fa mai.......
porto da bere il viaggio è lungo    tanto non guidiamo noi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> vengo anche io, male non fa mai.......
> porto da bere il viaggio è lungo    tanto non guidiamo noi


Birra bella fresca!


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> vengo anche io, male non fa mai.......
> porto da bere il viaggio è lungo    tanto non guidiamo noi


Chi guida?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Chi guida?


Scusa secondo te io prendo un pullman senza il conducente?
Non esco manco dall' autonoleggio da solami sono già persa...e chi minchia sa guidarlo un pullman?


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Scusa secondo te io prendo un pullman senza il conducente?
> Non esco manco dall' autonoleggio da solami sono già persa...e chi minchia sa guidarlo un pullman?


Omicron ce la vedo bene a guidare un pullman ....basta mettere delle protezioni sulle fiancate...se guida lei sicuramente qualcuno che ci viene addosso lo troviamo


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Birra bella fresca!


A me la birra non piace tanto...me lo porti un bel vinello bianco un po' mosso? Anche per me bello fresco...grazie


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> A me la birra non piace tanto...me lo porti un bel vinello bianco un po' mosso? Anche per me bello fresco...grazie


Io bevo anche quello...
No problem


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io bevo anche quello...
> No problem


Proposta ..si chiama anche Brunetta che è su altra discussione a litigare con Perplesso?...almeno si tranquillizza


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Luglio 2022)

Dimenticavo...viene con noi anche Nono...che mi sa che dopo la cena ne avrà bisogno


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Proposta ..si chiama anche Brunetta che è su altra discussione a litigare con Perplesso?...almeno si tranquillizza


Basta che non mi cazzia per l abbigliamento 
Ormai quando mi vesto ...penso a lei


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Dimenticavo...viene con noi anche Nono...che mi sa che dopo la cena ne avrà bisogno


Allora facciamo guidare lui ..
Risparmiamo sull autista!


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Basta che non mi cazzia per l abbigliamento
> Ormai quando mi vesto ...penso a lei


Ci penso io a tenerla buona


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Allora facciamo guidare lui ..
> Risparmiamo sull autista!


Perfetto!!!!...gli facciamo trovare la divisa da autista...sai com'è contento


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Proposta ..si chiama anche Brunetta che è su altra discussione a litigare con Perplesso?...almeno si tranquillizza


Non bevo alcolici e sono tranquillissima.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Perfetto!!!!...gli facciamo trovare la divisa da autista...sai com'è contento


Ottimo...sempre piaciuti gli uomini in divisa


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Basta che non mi cazzia per l abbigliamento
> Ormai quando mi vesto ...penso a lei


Con tutte le influencer vestite ...al buio, fai come ti pare.


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non bevo alcolici e sono tranquillissima.


Risposta che descrive il tuo grado di tranquillità


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con tutte le influencer vestite ...al buio, fai come ti pare.


Onestamente è un periodo che sono vestita benissimo ...
Ho riscoperto una paccata di abiti che non mettevo visto lo sw...
L altri giorno ho anche acquistato un vestitino a balze molto bellino con una scollatura generosa...sembravo una bambolina


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Risposta che descrive il tuo grado di tranquillità


Invece cosa avrei dovuto rispondere?


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ottimo...sempre piaciuti gli uomini in divisa


Allora facciamo che gli prendiamo il costume da autista con i pantaloni che si strappano per fare lo spogliarello...e poi andiamo a Lourdes


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Allora facciamo che gli prendiamo il costume da autista con i pantaloni che si strappano per fare lo spogliarello...e poi andiamo a Lourdes



Poi proseguiamo fino a Fatima...
Allunghiamo...


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece cosa avrei dovuto rispondere?


Dai Bruni si sta scherzando


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Poi proseguiamo fino a Fatima...
> Allunghiamo...


Povero Nono


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Dai Bruni si sta scherzando


Anch’io. Se non si capisce, chiedo la risposta gradita.


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch’io. Se non si capisce, chiedo la risposta gradita.


Oddio ora mi metti in difficoltà ...scusa ma ho da fare...intanto ci penso


----------



## omicron (14 Luglio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Per emergenza si fa così A macchina spenta si mette la prima, poi si gira la chiave  si saltella qualche secondo poi la macchina va , da lì in poi puoi mettere tutte le marce a salire e a scendere  il problema sorge se ti devi fermare  per ripartire devi spegnere la macchina e ripetere la procedura  come sopra   sempre si stia parlano di auto come la cara vecchia panda senza tutta sta cavolo di elettronica .


No no, il meccanico mise la seconda e se ne andò perché la seconda entra anche senza frizione


CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Omicron ce la vedo bene a guidare un pullman ....basta mettere delle protezioni sulle fiancate...se guida lei sicuramente qualcuno che ci viene addosso lo troviamo


io non Guido


----------



## Tachipirina (14 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io bevo anche quello...
> No problem


No allora.....
Io vengo porto da bere ma non guido prosecco a profusione bello ghiacciato.

Se poi manca l'autista , beviamo e ognuno a casa sua  la Madonnina di Lourdes capirà  e ci perdonerà.


----------



## Nono (14 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Povero Nono


Che volete da me?


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Che volete da me?


Il nostro sexy autista


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Luglio 2022)

A proposito di Lourdes, se vi capita guardate il film “corro da te” con P.Favino.


----------



## MariLea (14 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> A proposito di Lourdes, se vi capita guardate il film “corro da te” con P.Favino.


corro a vederlo, su prime credo
grazie, mi hai risolto la serata


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Luglio 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> corro a vederlo, su prime credo
> grazie, mi hai risolto la serata


Poi dimmi se ti è piaciuto.


----------



## MariLea (14 Luglio 2022)

certamente


----------



## Nono (14 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> A proposito di Lourdes, se vi capita guardate il film “corro da te” con P.Favino.


Carinissimo.

Ti ricordi la visita a Lourdes????


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> A proposito di Lourdes, se vi capita guardate il film “corro da te” con P.Favino.


Troppo carino. Identico a quello francese ma Favino è Favino


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Carinissimo.
> 
> Ti ricordi la visita a Lourdes????


Con quelle scarpe ci cammini....


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Luglio 2022)

Guardate anche Nostalgia sempre con lui se riuscite.


----------



## Nono (14 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Guardate anche Nostalgia sempre con lui se riuscite.


Generazione 56k


----------



## MariLea (14 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Poi dimmi se ti è piaciuto.


Molto carino   
la prima volta che un remake mi piace più del primo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (22 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Prima parlo con l'officina e poi ti dico...non ho mai avuto problemi ed ho sempre guidato così...quindi è la macchina difettosa non il mio modo di guidare


@perplesso uomo di mala fede...ho ritirato l'auto in officina...ed effettivamente il problema era della macchina...non di come guido io....tutto passato in garanzia con le scuse della concessionaria...giusto per precisare che avevo ragione io


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> @perplesso uomo di mala fede...ho ritirato l'auto in officina...ed effettivamente il problema era della macchina...non di come guido io....tutto passato in garanzia con le scuse della concessionaria...giusto per precisare che avevo ragione io


ed il difetto era......?


----------



## CIRCE74 (22 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ed il difetto era......?


Bo...si che hanno cambiato un pezzo...ora va... l'importante è questo


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2022)

sarebbe carino saperlo.   più che altro per sapere a cosa stare attenti


----------



## CIRCE74 (22 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sarebbe carino saperlo.   più che altro per sapere a cosa stare attenti


Proverò a chiederlo a mio marito...delle cose tecniche ci ha parlato lui...


----------

